# New Puzzle Bag!



## Kkeely30

Just received these gorgeous Loewe Puzzle bags!  Trying to decide which color to keep though. They are both too gorgeous! The tan is very classic but I love the leather on the mink/sand.


----------



## 880

I vote. . . .both.
they are very different 
when I just buy one colorway, I find myself hankering for the other, and then when I try to find the other one, it’s sold out.


----------



## eggegg

Tan all the way!


----------



## Kkeely30

880 said:


> I vote. . . .both.
> they are very different
> when I just buy one colorway, I find myself hankering for the other, and then when I try to find the other one, it’s sold out.


They are both so gorgeous! I could always purchase a mini in the color I don’t keep for the small.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Keep both if possible because they’re so different. If you have to pick one, go with the one with the leather you love, the sand/mink.


----------



## Swedengirl

Did you decide? I’m eyeing both also but have decided to go for the sand/mink combo as I live in Sweden and we have 4 seasons, personally I feel that colour goes well all year round.


----------



## Kkeely30

Swedengirl said:


> Did you decide? I’m eyeing both also but have decided to go for the sand/mink combo as I live in Sweden and we have 4 seasons, personally I feel that colour goes well all year round.


I did decide and also chose the sand/mink! I agree the color goes well year round. While the tan is gorgeous, I love the texture of the sand/mink just a little more!


----------



## pursekitten

I have the tan and love it so very much and it goes with everything! But the only reason I don't also have the mink/sand is because I have a Chloé bag the same color. lol


----------



## bagolicious

Kkeely30 said:


> I did decide and also chose the sand/mink! I agree the color goes well year round. While the tan is gorgeous, I love the texture of the sand/mink just a little more!


I also would have chosen the sand/mink color. Great choice. It's a newer color and is really gorgeous. Plus, a handbag in that color can be used year round especially if one lives where there are distinct seasons. I tend to buy handbags in bright colors, but I can use and wear bright colors year round here in Los Angeles. But, I would have even chosen the sand/mink color for my seasonal situation. I just posted photos of my bright orange and also my bright fuchsia Puzzles on the Loewe Sub thread. It's great that Loewe has so many great handbag colors.


----------



## Kkeely30

pursekitten said:


> I have the tan and love it so very much and it goes with everything! But the only reason I don't also have the mink/sand is because I have a Chloé bag the same color. lol


That’s so funny! I have Chloe Faye Day in tan that looks similar to the Loewe tan.


----------



## Kkeely30

bagolicious said:


> I also would have chosen the sand/mink color. Great choice. It's a newer color and is really gorgeous. Plus, a handbag in that color can be used year round especially if one lives where there are distinct seasons. I tend to buy handbags in bright colors, but I can use and wear bright colors year round here in Los Angeles. But, I would have even chosen the sand/mink color for my seasonal situation. I just posted photos of my bright orange and also my bright fuchsia Puzzles on the Loewe Sub thread. It's great that Loewe has so many great handbag colors.


Thank you! I was thinking this was a good color for year round! I love all the Loewe colors. I might need to get a mini puzzle in one of the gorgeous yellows! I love your orange and fuchsia puzzles, so beautiful!


----------



## bagolicious

You're welcome. I'm sure that you will love your new Puzzle. Enjoy. They're great handbags. 

Since the 1970s, back in my teens and onward, I have owned a *lot* of different handbags by a lot of designers, design companies and in a lot of price ranges and have also known about Loewe since the dinosaurs were still walking the land. LOL!  But, the Puzzle style is one of my favorites and I'm so glad that Loewe hipped up their handbag designs. The Puzzle is understated, modern, and functional. I also like the smaller, zippered opening with a flap as it helps to prevent pickpocketing situations.


----------



## Kkeely30

bagolicious said:


> You're welcome. I'm sure that you will love your new Puzzle. Enjoy. They're great handbags.
> 
> Since the 1970s, back in my teens and onward, I have owned a *lot* of different handbags by a lot of designers, design companies and in a lot of price ranges and have also known about Loewe since the dinosaurs were still walking the land. LOL!  But, the Puzzle style is one of my favorites and I'm so glad that Loewe hipped up their handbag designs. The Puzzle is understated, modern, and functional. I also like the smaller, zippered opening with a flap as it helps to prevent pickpocketing situations.


This is my first Loewe and I understand the love for the brand. Before purchasing I did some research and read many reviews and saw very few, if any, negative comments. Many people compared the brand to a Spanish Hermès, which I thought interesting.  I love the understated yet beautiful design of the puzzle. You can tell just by looking at it that it’s a high quality piece and there are no obvious logos that take away from the actual beauty of of the bag!


----------



## Lillianlm

I just ordered the small puzzle in sand/mink. I have a medium tan that I adore. I had hoped to buy a preloved small puzzle with feet and the wider strap, but with all the recent negative experiences that I (and many others) have had with TRR  and other resellers, I’ve decided to limit my purchases to new (and returnable, if needed) stock. I hope I love it IRL!


----------



## manpursefan

I vote for the mink/sand because of the grained leather!


----------



## Quelbelle

I just recently purchased the medium Puzzle in tan; so would have gone for the same bag but in sand/mink. However, I have another LOEWE bag in a hue too similar to that one. But, the tan in no way disappoints!


----------



## nadia.nj.kim

I have the sand/mink and I'm so glad I got this colour and leather combination!!

I don't ever see other women carrying this colour (they usually carry tan) so I don't end up accidentally twinning and the leather truly is beautiful, especially up close!

I live in Canada where we have distinct four weathers, and it's so easy to match with summer, winter, and FALL OUTFITS (see below!)


----------



## fsadeli

nadia.nj.kim said:


> I have the sand/mink and I'm so glad I got this colour and leather combination!!
> 
> I don't ever see other women carrying this colour (they usually carry tan) so I don't end up accidentally twinning and the leather truly is beautiful, especially up close!
> 
> I live in Canada where we have distinct four weathers, and it's so easy to match with summer, winter, and FALL OUTFITS (see below!)


Where did you get the sand/mink? I can't find anywhere in Calgary


----------



## nadia.nj.kim

fsadeli said:


> Where did you get the sand/mink? I can't find anywhere in Calgary



I ordered it directly from the Loewe website actually. I can’t say that I see  neutral colour puzzle bags much in person in stores and I spend time between Montreal and Toronto.

Good luck on the search!


----------

